# Having an older dog's teeth cleaned



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone else had their dog put under for teeth cleaning?

My Flynn (7 years old) is having this procedure today. Wondering how other dogs have fared? It's not supposed to cause any side effects post-cleaning, except for basic anesthesia side effects but I just wanted to check with others to hear how it went. 

His teeth aren't in that bad of shape but we were told he has "early signs of gingivitis" and that it's best to do it now before it gets bad. We brush (not as often as we should) and he has tons of chew toys etc. and a healthy diet, but I guess it just wasn't enough.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last year I had my 15 year old dogs teeth cleaned - he wasn't a V, but he came through the cleaning fine and didn't have any issues being put under for the procedure. I'm sure that Flynn will do great and come home with sparkling clean teeth


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just found this post!

How did the cleaning went Flynnsmom? Did he come around ok? 
I never brushed Elza's teeth so far... :-[ She gets plenty different chews but as you did the same or even more I wonder if I should start to do something about it?! 

With my first dog we never touched her teeth and it was just fine... 
But still, it makes me wonder if I'm not responsible enough.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/teeth-cleaned-professionally.html

RBD


----------

